# Who is using my network



## mcookaz (Jun 6, 2002)

Is there a way to see who is using the network the most? Or who is using the internet the most within our network? We are using window server 2003 and a sonicwall 4060. if that helps.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The Sonicwall may have some reporting features available to allow you to see who is going to what websites and how often. I think it does come with Viewpoint for reporting.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

holy carp in denim....rockn, good to see you back.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I pop in from time to time.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, good to see your happy flaming-hair clown face again. Peace.


----------



## mcookaz (Jun 6, 2002)

glad i could get you two back together.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

did his solution help? at my old job we also used sonicwalls at a remote site and used that for logging what external IP's were hit; if we had an issue, we began logging them to track it down on the interior.


----------

